# brake lights switch



## Olaf audi (Oct 12, 2010)

I've my break lights not working anymore (all 3) guess it will be the switch. would this be the thing to look for? or is there another part that could give a problem? if it is then how to access and replace it?


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Olaf audi said:


> I've my break lights not working anymore (all 3) guess it will be the switch. would this be the thing to look for? or is there another part that could give a problem? if it is then how to access and replace it?


 It's the switch underneath the brake pedal. Mine broke on my S3 as well. You can use the same one that is from VW of similar year model. Like 30 bucks cheaper too.


----------

